# Fish Skull?



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Any one can identify this? My parents found it at a beach at lake erie I think.



dragon at sunstar's board said:


>


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

whatever it is, it looks awesome lol


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

At first I thought it was a whale bone but when I read its from lake erie, I was not sure.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

yea thats really neat!


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

You should contact a university or something.... It looks like a horse's nose or something but it's really flared out and the way it curls over is really unique.. Maybe it's a fossil or something? How big is it?


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I didn't see the ruler, lol.

Okay so horse would be out! hahaha!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

my mum sent the pics to the museum of natural history in london england. -


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

cool. keep us in the loop.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

send some to the ROM as well.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

can you snap a pic of the underside?



(Young Snapping turtle upper jaw bone?)


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll ask my mum to get that pic. She should have.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Last fall I went to the Toronto Islands just to walk around and I found a femur on the beach near the Airport fence. I called the police division which services the island once I got home and told them what I had found and where because I was unsure if it was human or from another animal. 

Long story short, they could not find it with a few guys out there so my directions must have sucked but anyways they said that horses, deer and cows often drown in the lake and their bones wash up on the shores of the lake.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Any update? Maybe James was right about horse/cow skull? What ever it is, its a great looking skull


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

Maybe its a sacrum of an animal


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

So far nada. I'll pester my mother again


----------



## CichlidGrrl (Nov 6, 2008)

*Lake Sturgeon*

I believe it is part of the back of the head of a lake sturgeon. Not a hundred percent sure, but my husband has caught several of them, and he thinks thats what it is.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

That was my first thought... I looked around and here is a link to a sturgeoin skull....
http://ca.wrs.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0WTf2...ww.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2713631665/


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

IMO it's a sturgeon, does erie even have sturgeon?? i'm not sure

tha's if that link is a sturgeon


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

http://www.sturgeonfortomorrow.org/history.php


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

looks like it is a sturgeon skull:








Number 2 is the skull of a young sturgeon. Looks a lot like your little bone

Sunstar, perhaps you found the skull of a little sturgeon?


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I have seen them in gerogian bay soaking in the sun on hot days. At frst glance you would think its a log. But they seem to surface on very hot sunny days on rare occassion that I know of. Quite cool. Large as well.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

awesome thread.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

My mum found the skull. When I was about 19 I almost stood on a dead sturgeon that had washed up on the beach at grand bend. I was walking along the beach in a hell of a storm... kinda fun, if it were not for the painful affects of sandblasting by the wind. I will keep my eye out for skulls. I have a sheeps skull on the shelf.

I did a sketch of it.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Ahh - if you notice my sunburn in the show yourself thred you will see what garnd bend did to me last year! I went the last two years for the Cutting Edge Music Festival! Good times!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

When I was 5 I had a horrible horrible sunburn. Blistered my whole back. OWCH!


----------



## CichlidGrrl (Nov 6, 2008)

Lake Erie has many sturgeon


----------

